#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > درخواست: برنامه تبدیل فایل بایوس exe به bin برای استفاده در پروگرمر

## elektera

سلام خدمت دوستان دنبال برنامه ای برای تبدیل فایل بایوس exe به bin برای استفاده در پروگرمر هستم اما متاسفانه برنامه مناسبی پیدا نکردم اگر دوستان نرم افزاری دارن که از اون جواب گرفتن لطف کنن ادرس بدن یا اپلود کنن

----------

*ghasemi2020*,*javid.1*,*masoud_n*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ghasemi2020

سلام دوست عزیز
هر برند یه جور هست و روش خاص خودش رو داره
اگر یه سرچ میزدی تو سایت پیدا می کردی
البته قابل ذکر است جدیدا برخی از برندها فایلهایی که تو سایتشون میزارن برای آپدیت تو محیط ویندوز است و اگر شما فایل بایوس رو از سایت گرفتید و از فایل اجراییش استخراج کردید و دیدید حجمش با حجم ای سی نمیخونه باید از جای دیگه فایل بایوس مورد نظر را تهیه کنید
این هم یه لینک از همین سایت
http://www.irantk.ir/showthread.php?t=26140

----------

*elektera*,*iman909*,*masoud_n*,*roohani*,*sooshiyans*,*yx700*

----------

